# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Great Buy !!!!

## Lynn

Check it out !

20 Terrarium Vivarium Live Plants Select Varieties Great for Frogs | eBay

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for link Lynn  :Smile:  !  Looks nice, specially if you do not get many doubles.  Have you ordered from them before?

----------

